# THE Definitive Browning Picture Thread



## Shipwreck

NEW section added today!

Post your Browning pics here to show off 

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model):


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello.









_This is a 9mm Mk III with probably the first set of Mr. Hakan Pek's Hi Power grips to reach this country. The hammer spur has been bobbed and the right-side thumb safety lever removed and the shaft rounded. The gun's been refinished as well._









_I bought this Hi Power new in '72. It has been customized by gunsmith, Lou Williamson._









_Another lightly-altered 9mm Mk III..._









_This is my old "duty Hi Power". It's a Mk III with a Type I C&S ring hammer and sear, Spegal blk checkered delrin grips and Novak fixed sights. I had the gun refinished after I retired._









_This is an FN Competition Model with Spegel grips._









_another Mk III 9mm set up similarly to the "duty gun."_









_This was my first Hi Power. It is a '71 commercial model, also customized by Lou Williamson decades ago._

Best.


----------



## hberttmank

Stephen, you have a really nice Hi-Power collection. The BHP is one of my favorite double stack nines, the grip is outstanding. I only have a couple, this is my unfired T-series safe queen (I wish I could take good pics, the bluing is awesome)








and this is my shooter, a MKIII that I changed the hammer, trigger and safety.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello and thank you very much. Your T-Series Hi Power is really a fine looking classic Hi Power and one that many see as the zenith in Hi Power production with regard to fit and finish.

Best.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

Great new area to the forum!

One question: should an M1911 go in the Browning area, or the 1911 area?


----------



## Shipwreck

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Great new area to the forum!
> 
> One question: should an M1911 go in the Browning area, or the 1911 area?


C'mon, that's easy. I know what U mean, but it goes in the 1911 area.


----------



## jimg11

Hi Shipwreck 
Sorry about that COLT picture. The other day I was thinking that it was too bad some one had not put a thread in this section and would have post except I had no Browning Pictures. I thought of the Colt then but didn't think it would work until Alaskan Viking's about the 1911. I promise to be good.
I have got to say John Moses Browning designed a lot of good hand guns especially the 1911. Colt did not sell an auto pistol that was not initiatially designed by Browning until 1990 when the All American 2000 flopped onto the market. By the way wasn't the BROWNING BDA-380 a BERETTA and the BDA 9mm, 38 super and 45 ACP a SIG? Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, to forum is for guns w/ "Browning" written down the side  - U know that  

Like a Browning Hi Power, Browning BDM, Browning 380 or the new Browning 9mm polymer gun (for example)


----------



## OrangeSkies

Browning also makes an excellent line of semi-auto .22 LR handguns they call the "Buck Mark" series. This series includes over 30 variations on the theme. Here's a couple of the more popular models:

1). The *Buck Mark "Camper"*








2) The *Buck Mark "Standard"*








3) The *Buck Mark "Bullseye"*









Like I said there are over 30 models of the Buck Mark .22's. These are just a sampling. Note the beautiful 7" fluted barrel and wood furniture on the "Bullseye". The "Camper" is one of the lower-end models, price-wise (I paid just $225 for mine).

All of the Buck Marks I've ever fired were top notch guns. They all have excellent, smooth-as-butter, factory triggers and are probably the most accurate handguns I have ever fired - bar none.


----------



## Bob Wright

*Hold It! Hold It! Hold It!*



Stephen A. Camp said:


> This is a 9mm Mk III with probably the first set of Mr. Hakan Pek's Hi Power grips to reach this country.


Sir,
Would you kindly elaborate?

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck

I would like the one w/ the fiber optic front sight


----------



## BerettaMan

*Does anyone have..........*

a BDA .380 in nickle and walnut?


----------



## MMMike

Very glad to see a Browning section go up here. It got me to register, Hi All.

_*My BHP 9mm in satin chrome....sweeeeet shooter*._









_*Since FN is the manufacturer for Browning handguns, I'm going to put this shot of my FNP9 here. It is as good a place as any, isn't it?*_









   Have fun..Be safe.


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice guns


----------



## Richard

*The Bastard*

SAC's BHP is not the only one to wear grips by Hakan Pek. This is the Bastard (FN/FM) with the fanciest Hakan grips I have seen. Regards, Richard


----------



## Richard

*Clones?*

Arcus 94:








Feg:


----------



## Richard

*No?*

BHP MkIII 40 S&W:


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello, *Bob Wright:*

I helped Mr. Pek in his early efforts to make Hi Power grips. In his country he could not easily own a Hi Power. I sent him photos and measurements and this exchange went back and forth for a while. Eventually he was able to buy a deactivated Hi Power for his "template" work. He sent me the "prototype" grips to check on several Hi Powers before he came out with that line of grips and I was allowed to keep it.

Best.


----------



## Shipwreck

On of these days, maybe I'll try buying a Hi Power - I've almost done it a few times. 

Beautiful guns here


----------



## jwkimber45

Shipwreck said:


> On of these days, maybe I'll try buying a Hi Power - I've almost done it a few times.
> 
> Beautiful guns here


DO IT!!! You'll chuck those P99s right now!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Shipwreck

jwkimber45 said:


> DO IT!!! You'll chuck those P99s right now!!! LOL!!!


Sorry - That will never happen.

Only ever had 3 guns "grab" me before.... Out of all I've ever shot. P99, Glock 34 and the 1911...


----------



## jwkimber45

Just razzin' ya. I can't talk much, never fired a P99......


----------



## Shipwreck

No problem... MAybe I'll try a Hi Power 1 day - I almost bought one a few times over the years - but for a SA only gun, I've always favored the 1911 - w/ the trigger design that goes straight back. Always ended up talking myself out of the hi power in the end...


----------



## jwkimber45

You're right there. If your going to carry a SA it may as well be a .45 to boot!!! Plus the 1911 is easier to conceal IMHO.

For a plinking gun though the HP is hard to beat. Heck I've even taken a few squirrels and 'other' critters with one.


----------



## Richard

*Browning BDM*

This is my Browning BDM. I call the BDM the unsung Browning. Mine is the second most accurate 9mm I have owned; the first was the full sized Walther P88 that I sold. Regards, Richard


----------



## Davidq762

*John M. Browning - We need more like him.....*

Probably the most prolific gun designer ever, when you add the long guns in.
The nines shown in this thread are beautiful. Now you guys have me thinking I need another gun....my ol' lady's gonna kill me......:smt062


----------



## Shipwreck

I almost bought a BDM when they were being discontinued. I passed, because I figured parts might be an issue. Now, I wish I would have bought it...


----------



## BerettaMan

I have a BDA .380 in nickle and walnut. I love this pistol. Never ever have had any problems with it. It's my CCW in the colder months. Very accurate right out of the box. When I get some extra (lol) cash I would like a Hi-Power in .40


----------



## hberttmank

I wonder how a handgunner can get by without at least one BHP? :mrgreen:


----------



## Benzbuilder

Here's my buckmark Pro Target. With a truglo red dot on top. It'll put ten shots in the Xring @ 25 yds. For all you guys not in the know, That is the size of the ten ring on the October target.







:smt071


----------



## hberttmank

That is good shooting, Benzbuilder. How does the Buckmark compare with your HS Victor?


----------



## Baldy

I never had the pleasure to shoot a BHP, but I sure would like to. Mr.Camp has a great web page on them and many other makes. You guys should go over as theres some good reading there. Some really great guns on these pages. Man I drooled all over the place. Good luck y'all.


----------



## Benzbuilder

hberttmank said:


> That is good shooting, Benzbuilder. How does the Buckmark compare with your HS Victor?


The HS Victor Puts them Closer together (cover them with a quarter). The Browning has 3 or 4 out of the quarter. It is still better than I can shoot with one hand. I just prefer the HS. Better trigger, balance. Only thing, the HS likes the expensive ammo, CCI Green Tag. Here's a pic.


----------



## MLB

The HiPower fits in my hand very well and has a nice balance to it. The cheap 9mm ammo is nice too :mrgreen:


----------



## leper65

Here's a couple of mine...

My stock FN .40 S&W HP, a bargain from CDNN for $399









My 3 Hp's together FN .40, Silver Chrome 9mm MKIII, and a Matte 9mm MKIII









I plan on sending the .40 out to Novak's for a C&S Combat Trigger, Safety and trigger job. I have some Black Micarta and Rosewood grips I need to put these as too.


----------



## jeffie

*FN*

Nice foto's shipreck

jeff


----------



## Pointblank




----------



## tex45acp

9mm handguns have never been my thing, but when I shot my first Hi Power, my opinion changed somewhat. When I bought my first Hi Power I immediately took it to the range....I was hooked and I really like the BHP platform. To say the least my opinion has changed about the caliber and weapons they are in.

A gently used Mark 3 that I picked up earlier this week.









A 77C that was my first Hi Power, and the one I am making some changes to. I hvve stippled the front & rear grip straps, changed out the thumb safety, trigger, sear, hammer & hammer spring with Cylinder & Slide parts. The rear sight is a Knowlin drop in that is similar to those that used to be made by McCormick. Shoots great and with the new wood grips and stippling feels great in my hand. It will be heading off for refinishing soon.









I recently picked up another BHP in satin chrome......what a beautiful combination of chrome and blue.....and a great shooter as well.


----------



## JeffWard

The most accurate Browning I own... In fact the only Browning I own.









Jeff


----------



## tex45acp

shipwreck,

If you are ever down in my part of Texas or I end up in yours, I will gladly let you fire mine as much as you want. I'll bring plenty of ammunition.

yex45acp


----------



## cmanhome

*Bda380*



BerettaMan said:


> a BDA .380 in nickle and walnut?


I don't have it in nickel & walnut, but I have an older 380 that looks and shoots like a dream. I believe it is the best shooting gun that I have and
a very handsome gun, I might add.
Made in 1984 and in excellent condition. I want to get some better grips fot it as it has rubber type grips on it now.
L8R
cmanhome


----------



## Black Metal

Just got her today for a match shoot my wife is doing next month. Its the Buck Mark Pro Target 5 1/2'' Camper Contour


----------



## tink

*Tink's a Browning Fan*

Hi everyone,

Tink here.

I'm a Browning fan, for sure.

"Have" a Buck Mark, and a few others (CZ 75 B, S&W 1911Sc, Colt .357 Trooper) :smt168









"Waiting" for a 1983 Bowning Hi-Power 9mm. :tv:
I live in CA and have to wait, and wait, and wait :smt015 for the state to do it's thing before I can pick up my used Browning Hi-Power :smt022

I'll post some pics of my BHP as soon as I get it.

TINK


----------



## unpecador

Very nice *Tink*, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dsig1

I just souped up my Buckmark URX with a 7.5" Trail-Lite barrel from Tactical Solutions and Holographic Red Dot Scope. I dialed the scope in at 20 yards and was shooting 2" groups off hand at that distance. At 50 yards I was able to shoot a 5" group. I'm really happy with these upgrades.


----------



## cruzthepug

My new Browning Buckmark SS Camper


----------



## iburnpowdah

*Outstanding.*

Great pics guys. and we all agree a really superb gun. i've got a few handguns of various makes, models and actions kicking around. I love them all! But for pure sport, home protection, and CCW, i don't think you could one up the BHP. Just my opinion...

(But i'll admit i keep a Crimson Trace Equipped Glock 22 (40) 'close to my head' when in bed.)


----------



## Bald1

*A pair of customized Hi-Powers*

I enjoy doing work on my own pistols and these both reflect my tweaking save the bluing jobs that just replaced my over decade old well worn Gun Kote finishes I originally applied.

*FN Browning Hi-Power Mark III* "project gun" built up on a 1990 forged frame and "parts bin" slide (marked Made in Belgium, Assembled in Portugal) I hand picked from Jack First Inc. [Description of mods: Slide hand fitted to frame; Craig Spegel Dark Cocobolo presentation grips; Cylinder & Slide spring kit, trigger, CS092 Type II Commander hammer; Novak Low Mount fixed sight; Olympic Arms Match barrel; Shock-Tec Recoil Spring Guide; Slide top, back, frontstrap, backstrap all hand stippled; beveled magazine well; Hogue hex grip screws; Brownell's clear matte lacquer on frame; slide reblued 5-2009.]


















*FM M90 Hi-Power Detective.* [Description of mods: Cylinder & Slide spring kit, trigger and safety; Craig Spegel Madagascar Rosewood presentation grips; Hogue hex grip screws; Frontstrap, Backstrap hand stippled; beveled magazine well; entire gun reblued 1995.]


----------



## VAMarine

Browning Buckmark 5.5 Pro Target.


----------



## eastlandb1

Stephen A. Camp said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This is a 9mm Mk III with probably the first set of Mr. Hakan Pek's Hi Power grips to reach this country. The hammer spur has been bobbed and the right-side thumb safety lever removed and the shaft rounded. The gun's been refinished as well._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I bought this Hi Power new in '72. It has been customized by gunsmith, Lou Williamson._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Another lightly-altered 9mm Mk III..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This is my old "duty Hi Power". It's a Mk III with a Type I C&S ring hammer and sear, Spegal blk checkered delrin grips and Novak fixed sights. I had the gun refinished after I retired._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This is an FN Competition Model with Spegel grips._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _another Mk III 9mm set up similarly to the "duty gun."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This was my first Hi Power. It is a '71 commercial model, also customized by Lou Williamson decades ago._
> 
> Best.


Very, very nice.


----------



## Shep

A nice Browning Challenger made in Belgium.


----------



## Morgo




----------



## Buff

Hi Power









Arcus 98 DA


----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## dondavis3

I bought a Browning BDM today.

It's so new to me I haven't even cleaned it yet.










I will, but I'd like to ask a couple of questions about the BDM if I can.

Can I buy fiber optic (like HiViz) sights for the BDM? If so where?

Where can I buy a plastic Browning gun box / case like in the previous posts?

I don't believe that my BDM came in the new plastic boxes / cases that was have today.

Any after market grips available for the BDM.

I'm going to try to shoot it tomorrow and see how she handles.

:smt1099


----------



## Scorpion8

*New-to-Me 1990 HiPower*

Just added to my stash. Love the feel and fit of a good vintage HiPower.


----------



## Scorpion8

Love the Mark.III (above) so much I also picked up a Mark.II.










That makes three (3) HP's in the stable.


----------



## Todd

My new Buck Mark Camper SS URX


----------



## ma96782

Aloha, Mark


----------



## dondavis3

Added a Browning BuckMark Camper










Just put a optic sight on it - real fun to shoot.

I also own a Browning BMD - a wonder 9 way ahead of it's time IMHO










:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

very cool, Don


----------



## berettatoter

For all of you who posted pics of their Hi Powers, I hate you! Lol, just kidding. Great pistols guys...now, if I could just afford one.


----------



## iviax

My BHP,


----------



## ronin11

*BHP with grips by*










http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/020_zps41358091.jpg


----------



## ronin11

*grips by Esmeralda on BHP*


----------



## DJ Niner

Very nice. Classy and functional.


----------



## Scorpion8

My latest Browning and "fun" project was some upgrades to a Buckmark.


----------



## Scorpion8

Another HiPower, this one is an Argentine FM de Armas "Rosario" made on FN machinery sold to Argentina to produce HiPowers under license. Fresh oil rubbed into the Parkerizing.


----------



## SouthernBoy

This is what my Hi-Power looks like A Browning Mark III-S that I bought new in 1989 for $389. It has had an action/trigger tuning job done by a very competent gunsmith. This one will never be sold.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Bro...youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DfjXz3aW_ZXM;480;360


----------



## lastboyscout

My FN Browning 1903 complete set. Great condition.


----------



## ZLDRider

Here is a picture of my newly acquired Browning Medalist. Like New in the box.


----------



## Philco

ZLDRider that thing is beautiful ! :smt023


----------



## MinuteManMike

My family of 3 Browning 1911's (1) A1 .22 (1) Compact .22 & (1) brand new 2015 BROWNING 1911-380 with custom handmade (by MinuteManMike) SAMBAR staghorn grips. I would love to add someday their big brother Browning Hi-Power...
Cheers Mike


----------



## MinuteManMike

Wanted to add a close up of the my new BROWNING 1911-380 before and after SAMBAR STAGHORN grips


----------



## casurvivor

yep the BMD was so ahead of its time that they stop making it.


----------



## got2hav1

My 92 silver chrome version, with Spegal grips.


----------



## got2hav1

My FN T serial number with Spegal grips. Received this one with mags still in the plastic complete with box and tools. Appears never fired. Had to put those Spegals on it though.


----------



## Wolfstein

My first Browning. It may be small, but I like it. Just got it a few days ago.


----------



## gemihur

Traditions Buckhunter in .54 cal w/red dot
Prospector in .44 cal
Browning Buck Mark Unlimited silhouette .22LR


----------



## Hanshi

There's just something about the Browning HP that drew me in decades ago. Maybe it was the hi-cap mag that my small hands easily grip, the quality or maybe these and many other things. I've owned two and still have one. While I like the .38sup cartridge better, the 9mm is just so very neat.


----------



## Rock185

I've been a Hi Power fan since the '60s, and have owned a number of these pistols over the intervening years. Most all gone now, but I will always enjoy owning and shooting a Hi Power or two. I have just three left, but I'm going to try to hang on to these, a 1981 GP, '66 T-series, and '89, forged frame, MK III.


----------



## Rock185

Awfully quiet in this area.







. Some I may have owned at one time or another


----------

